# Trübes Wasser



## Rakisch (8. Nov. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr seht, bin ich neu hier "ein Newbie" und wende mich gleich mit einem Problem an Euch.

Vor ca. 6 Wochen haben wir unseren Teich so ziemlich fertiggestellt. Hier und da fehlt wohl noch einiges, aber das Wasser ist zumindest schon mal drin. Hier liegt nun auch mein Problem verbunden mit einigen Fragen, zu denen ich hoffentlich zahlreiche nützliche Antworten erhalte!


Ich habe 2 Bilder hier angehangen. Auf dem ersten Bild seht Ihr einmal den glasklaren Teich, nachdem er von der Feuerwehr mit Wasser gefüllt wurde und auf dem zweiten Bild seht Ihr den Teich, nachdem ich den Bachlauf mit "Yellow-Sun Split" ausgelegt habe und das Wasser die "nicht gewaschenen Steine" ausgespült und in den Teich geleitet hat. Die Reste haben sich komplett auf der Folie abgesetzt und das Wasser gänzlich getrübt. Nun haben wir diese Trübung seit gut 2 Wochen und es wird unwesentlich klarer!

Als Filtertechnik haben wir folgendes verbaut:

- 3 x 3 Kammerfilter (im Hintergrund auf dem einen Bild zu sehen)
- 3 x 75 Watt UV-Klärer
- 3 x 16000 L/h Pumpen

Zum Teich:

- ca. 96 m²
- 63000 Liter
- tiefste Stelle 1,77 Meter

Die 3 Pumpen befinden sich auf dem Grund, also der tiefsten Stelle im Teich.


Und jetzt meine Frage an Euch:

1. sind die Filteranlagen Eurer Meinung nach in der Lage, meinen Teich auf Dauer zu 
    reinigen und sauber zu halten?

2. werden Sie -früher oder später- das Wasser wieder "glasklar" bekommen?

3. welche Möglichkeit habe ich, das Wasser durch Verwendung von Zusätzen zusätzlich
   oder schneller wieder klar zu bekommen?

Da der Teich noch so neu ist, habe ich noch keinen Fischbesatz drinnen!
Sollte ich erst mal nichts tun und abwarten, bis die Filter eingelaufen sind oder sollte ich sie öfters reinigen (was ich bereits einmal gemacht habe) da die Ablagerungen des Splits , den die Pumpen abgesaugt haben, im Inneren der Filter komplett am Boden und überall drin hängt!? 

An dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank für viele nützliche Ratschläge von Euch! Danke.


----------



## maarkus (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Also vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass die Biologie des Teiches noch nicht arbeitet. Die Jahreszeit spielt da natürlich auch eine Rolle. Bei kälterem Wetter arbeitet alles etwas langsamer.


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Ralisch,
leider kann ich deine Bilder nicht vergrößern,  
aber nach dem, was dort für mich zu erkennen ist
Hast du doch ein Wasser, wie in einem Baggersee.
Richtig schön.
Du fragtest nach Zusätzen, zur Wasserklärung,
 da gebe ich dir gerne, meinen Lieblingstip zu lesen, mit auf deinen Teichbauweg
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38637/?q=Vlcvf
Ich finde es klasse, dass du mit dem Fischbesatz warten möchtest. 
Das ist meiner heutigen Meinung nach (ich hatte da auch eineige Anfangsfehler begangen)sinnvoll und der richtige Weg.
Denn bis zum Frühjahr, 
wird sich sicher die Teichbiologie, die Filterfunktionen und das Pflanzenwachstum, 
für einen guten Start, (wenigstens zum Teil,)
 schon eingependelt haben.
Für deine Pumpen und Filter, wird es hier bestimmt noch kompetente Ratschläge geben.
Ich denke,(nach meiner bisherigen Erkenntnis)
dass ihr da mit eurer Anlage, auf einem richtig guten Weg seid
Es wäre schön, demnächst noch größere Bilder , von eurem Teich zu sehen, 
ich glaube, der gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Rakisch (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Lotta,

vielen lieben Dank für das Lob und die nette Äußerung zu unserem Teich.  Werde sicherlich "nach Fertigstellung" weitere Fotos -auch Größere- hochladen.

Schönen Abend noch.
Rakisch


----------



## Joerg (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Rakisch,

:Willkommen2

Die Trübung wird sich schnell legen, da es sich nur um Schwebstoffe handeln sollte.
Sie werden teilweise dann erst mal im Filter landen, was eine zusätzliche Reinigung nötig macht.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, aus welchem Grund hast du keine Bodenabläufe eingeplant und musst nun Pumpen am Teichgrund betreiben?


----------



## muh.gp (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Rakisch,

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Ich hatte eine ähnliche Einfärbung nachdem ich die Pflanzen in den Sand gesetzt hatte. Eine Woche "Very-Low-Cost-Vlies-Filter" (VLCVF) und mein Gewässer hatte wieder Bodensicht. 

Hier mal die Berichte aus meinem Teichbau-Thread:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/430445/02

und

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/430772/05

Und dann noch eine kleine Bitte: viele große Bilder!

Grüße und viel Spaß im Forum,
Holger


----------



## Micha61 (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Rakisch,

auch von mir, willkommen im Forum!
Ich schließe mich den Worten von Joerg an, lass die Pumpen laufen damit die Schwebteile in den Filter landen und reinige diesen öfter.
Auf die Zugabe von Mittelchen würde ich verzichten.
Die WT liegen sicher auch im einstelligem Bereich, da bringt die Zugabe von Starterbacks auch nichts mehr.
Habe ich es richtig gelesen, die 3 Pumpen sind alle an einer Stelle platziert ?
Hast Du einen Skimmer mit eingeplant ?
Und richtig, Fische erst nächstes Frühjahr einsetzen, sollen bestimmt Koi werden, oder ?
Auf größere Bilder warte ich auch, drück mir schon die __ Nase am Monitor platt

Schönes WE
Micha


----------



## Rakisch (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen herzlichen Dank -für die wenigen aber- aussagekräftigen und auf jeden Fall hilfreichen Statements. Aber weniger kann manchmal auch mehr sein! Zumindest weiß ich erst mal, bis hierhin nicht viel falsch gemacht zu haben.

Deine Frage Jörg, ist berechtigt. Bodenabläufe wären sicherlich bei dieser Teichgröße eine sinnvolle Alternative gewesen. Es lag einfach daran, dass wir nicht drüber nachgedacht haben und uns nicht damit auseinander gesetzt haben. Nun muss ich mich wirklich mit den Pumpen am Grund herumschlagen.

Um die Frage von Dir, Micha zu beantworten; ja, sie liegen alle 5 nebeneinander an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich, in 1,77 Metern tiefe.
Man hat mir geraten, die dort zu platzieren, da der Dreck sowieso nach ganz unten fällt und dort können die Pumpen ihren Job machen und den Boden sauber halten.

Apropos -> sauber halten. Wer weiß, welche Fischart sich am besten eignet, um den Grund und die Seiten -zusätzlich zu den Pumpen- sauber zu halten? Was haltet Ihr von __ Graskarpfen? Man hat mir gesagt, dass die später fast nur am Boden im Dreck wühlen und diesen fressen; stimmt das?

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Antworten und einen schönen Abend.
Rakisch :cu


----------



## fiseloer (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Rakisch,

Yellow Sun ist ein relativ weicher Kalkstein aus den Ardennen, der (ungewaschen) erhebliche Mengen feinsten Steinstaub enthält. Kein Wunder also, dass Dein Teich jetzt trüb ist.
Es wird noch einige Zeit dauern bis der Bachlauf auch die letzten Reste abgewaschen und in Deinen Teich gespült hat.
Da Kalk ja auch was mit Wasserhärte zu tun hat, solltest Du vor dem Einsetzen der Fische unbedingt Deine Wasserwerte überprüfen.
Die Pumpen werden Dir sicher mit der Zeit einiges herausholen. Ein Teil wird im Filter landen, den ich an Deiner Stelle in kurzen Abständen reinigen würde damit der Staub aus dem Wasserkreislauf kommt. Denke bitte auch daran, die Pumpen regelmäßig zu kontrollieren und bei Bedarf zu reinigen. Mit etwas Pech setzt sich die Pumpe mit dem Zeug zu und kann Schaden nehmen.
Ich würde mir einen Schlammsauger kaufen/mieten und versuchen, die Schicht die sich schon auf der Folie gebildet hat vorsichtig abzusaugen.

Gruß
Klaus

PS: Das es wirklich Fische gibt, die Dir den puren Kalk von der Folie lutschen (und überleben) halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*



Rakisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Apropos -> sauber halten. Wer weiß, welche Fischart sich am besten eignet, um den Grund und die Seiten -zusätzlich zu den Pumpen- sauber zu halten? Was haltet Ihr von __ Graskarpfen? Man hat mir gesagt, dass die später fast nur am Boden im Dreck wühlen und diesen fressen; stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Hi Rakisch,

kein einziger Fisch hilft einen Teich zu säubern . 
Ein __ weißer Amur (Graskarpfen) z.B. hilft nur den Pflanzenwuchs sauber  zu machen indem er sie alle nach und nach ratzekahl verputzen wird (der frißt keinen Schlamm - sondern Pflanzen und Kleintiere)
Gründelnde Fischarten (z.B __ Schleie, Karpfen, __ Gründling, __ Blei) werden durch buddeln im sich am Boden ansammelnden Schlamm/Schmodder - den Dreck fressen aber auch sie nicht, sie suchen darin nur nach Kleintieren wie Zuckmückenlarven, Tubifex, Würmern, Wasserasseln ect  - zwar dafür sorgen das die Schmutzpartikel nach und nach im Filter landen, aber da feinste Partikel nicht gleich im Filtermaterial hängen bleiben sorgen sie auch für ne (zumindest leichte) Wassertrübung (auch durch die sich dann schnell bildenden Schwebealgen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Micha61 (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Moin Rakisch,

bezüglich des Pumpenstandortes, musst halt beobachten, wie es sich mit den Schmutzablagerungen entwickelt, evtl. dann die ein oder andere Pumpe versetzen.
Bei dieser Teichgröße, würde ich 2 Albino Sterlets mit einsetzen, die halten den Grund auch noch etwas in Ordnung. War jedenfalls bei meinem Tümpel so, mein __ Sterlet hatte den Mulm immer schön Richtung BA befördert. Aber informiere Dich unbedingt über die Störhaltung, Zeit hast Du ja noch genügend.


LG
Micha


----------



## Rakisch (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hi Micha,

danke für den Tip mit dem Stör aber ich habe gelesen, dass die Haltung gar nicht so unkompliziert ist und dass dieser Fisch auch im Winter durgefüttert werden muss! Da beschränke ich mich doch lieber auf die Kois, die mir nicht auch noch im Winter "die Haare vom Kopf fressen"  Na, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich eine Glatze "trage"! Schönen Abend.

Gruß Rakisch


----------

